# Motorhome repairs/Hourly charges



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I would be interested to know what hourly rates are being charged for servicing/repairing motorhomes.

Sorry if this matter has appeared elsewhere on the web site-I can't find any postings on what to me is a very important subject.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

I would forget hourly rates and just ask how much to do the job.
you can be charged 2 hours for what effectively is 1 hours work at £20 per hour or charged 1 hour at £40 per hour if you see what I mean

Hope this helps


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

my local garage charges £50 per hour the local fiat dealer/garage charges £80 per hour + vat, westcountry motorhomes have always gave me a price for the work to by carried out 
chapter


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Invicta

I think you will find that garages will only charge by the hour if it is servicing or warranty work which is being undertaken. I think this is based on the fact that manufacturers give "guidance" to garages on this. To put it another way manufacturers tell garages what they are prepaired to pay them for warranty work to be done. Servicing is also a point of interest for manufactuers so "guidance" is given again.

With general work on motorhomes an overall figure to do the job is often quoted. It's a good idea to ask for a price to do the job. Having got that ask them to break it down into parts and labour. Then ask them how much per hour they charge for labour. It usually makes for a very interesting conversation.

Graham


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi invicta,
mercedes trucks charge £117 for a service not too bad i think  
cheers
simon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peggy

Damondunc is still over in America I think but for RVs you might find his charges are very competitive


stew


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW what a q ?bet you will not get anyone charging 45 mins etc.Always get a price for the job,they will not give you money back if it did not take as long as thought,but I bet they would not be long at telling it took 2 hrs more.On my merc car they tried to charge 2 hrs at £105 plus vat per hr to change 2 rear springs,but after I proved to them it was under warranty it took 2 mecanics less than 12 mins to change both springs while I waited! never been back & the car has also gone.
terry


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terry

Slightly off topic this but your comment about 45 mins reminded me of when I went into a dealer with a problem with our generator. As it happened there wasn't a problem but the mechanic had spent three minutes with me so the service manager said he would have to charge me the minimum half hour.

Always one for fairness I did not mind this but said that I would be pleased to find work for the mechanic for that half hour. The Service Manager then responded to say they did not have time. After I stared blankly at him for what seemed to be 27 minutes he agreed, as a gesture of goodwill to make no charge. What a nice chap   


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Servicing*

Hi

On a similar theme, I wonder what the rate that is charged by the dealer to a manufacturer is in relation to warranty work? Same as a customer is charged for work, more or less?

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Russell, JohnsCrossMotorHomes could give us an answer to this one :lol: he may also tell us how much mark-up they put on a NEW m/h say cost to them £26,000 cost to public £31,000 that way everyone will know how much to Bargain :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

maddie said:


> Hi Russell, JohnsCrossMotorHomes could give us an answer to this one :lol: he may also tell us how much mark-up they put on a NEW m/h say cost to them £26,000 cost to public £31,000 that way everyone will know how much to Bargain :lol: :lol: :lol:
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> terry


Hi Maddie,

Wish we did get that BUT wanna come and run my business for me with overheads of £2000 per day.

Yes *TWO THOUSAND POUNDS A DAY *and that equates to THREE QUARTERS OF A MILLION POUNDS PER ANNUM before we show a profit and with an investment of THREE MILLION POUNDS which did not come from the motor trade I can assure you.

*My staff work damn hard trying to please customers who in the main become our friends so don't try knocking me or them.*

AND I own the site freehold, no mortage, no bank borrowings and we dont get bloody rich either.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*charges*

We were in domestic heating, we had a 1 hr min charge, but if a small job always asked customer if there was anthing else to make up time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Maddie,
> 
> Wish we did get that BUT wanna come and run my business for me with overheads of £2000 per day.
> 
> ...


Maddie,

I think that you have either, struck a chord, or touched a nerve there. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maddie,
> ...


 :bazooka: :hippy2: <<Maddie

smiles :new-bday:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Russell, JohnsCrossMotorHomes could give us an answer to this one :lol: he may also tell us how much mark-up they put on a NEW m/h say cost to them £26,000 cost to public £31,000 that way everyone will know how much to Bargain :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Come on - do you want us to cry for you...... this isn't the forum....

But seriously, speak to Chelston, they must be doing something right, when we first went to them back in 1990/1 they were in what is their caravan premises then, and the two Isles brothers were very helpful and friendly and it was on one of our visits they were discussing the opening of their Oxford (area) branch, (whatever happened to that? I know it has gone but why, did one retire? - sorry another subject) but when I last saw Mr Isles, he was driving a very nice Merc car, one of the 500 ones I think it was, and didn't have time to speak.....

BUT he must be making some money.....so speak to him....

I am not getting at you or JCM - as to be honest JCM did replace my Fiamma levellers, (took ages mind you!) but you did do it, so I thank you for that, and hopefully it has helped others to get them replaced....

I also like the fact that you are on the forums, and defending dealers as a whole, and hopefully speaking up if you do find JCM themselves targetted wrongly for some reason...

Now I have shed my tear for you..... :big4: :big4:

Cheers
Carol


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Yes *TWO THOUSAND POUNDS A DAY *and that equates to THREE QUARTERS OF A MILLION POUNDS PER ANNUM before we show a profit and with an investment of THREE MILLION POUNDS which did not come from the motor trade I can assure you.
> 
> *My staff work damn hard trying to please customers who in the main become our friends so don't try knocking me or them.*
> 
> AND I own the site freehold, no mortage, no bank borrowings and we dont get bloody rich either.


Hi JCM

No need to shout, we can hear you OK. :roll: :roll: :roll:

BTW: I don't think it's a good idea to "shoot" members in posts either, even if it is in jest.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

To come back on topic :?

As my current van is the first diesel vehicle I have owned I was a little wary about changing the fuel filter (in case of problems with bleeding the air out afterwards) so took it to a dealer.

The mechanic took about 10minutes to do the job and I was charged 1/4 hours labour (£11.25) plus the cost of the filter(cheaper than Halfords) which I thought was extemely fair pricing.

In fact I feel guilty as the admin cost of printing the bill must have swallowed most of the profit on the job.

http://www.angliaautocentre.co.uk/

They are not commercial dealers but usually have a couple of Fiat MH's in the workshop so have got the experience in servicing vans and a bonus is that they are in a rural location so easy to get to


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

OWCH!!! :lol: 
I will make a point of phoneing a friend today who was a ace dealer to find out :lol: :lol: The more info we get the more it wll benefit others.It will not benifit me a I make my own :lol: Now getting parts,cookers wcs etc,thats different :lol: Wish I had stopped on here last night it was more intersting  :wink: 
terry
BTW JCM nice cartoon :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Who cares how much an hour we charge? the important thing is that we tell you up front how much it will cost you to have the job you want done, undertaken efficiently and professionally.

For us to give long term customer service, (something that Van Bitz have a good reputation for) we have to make a profit to pay all of our bills, to stay in business to be there for you, in the future. 

We have to pay our staff top dollar, to make sure that they are happy and content. This way they meet our customers with a happy smiling face with a genuine desire to help and please. The proof of the pudding for us that we are getting it right are the comments in the Company report section on this site. 

If we are not sure how long something may take, we give a maximum and minimum figure, IE best and worst case scenario. This way our customers do not enter into a open ended cost situation. This way, often we are out of pocket but that is business.

I was at a marina recently and saw a sign that said that there hourly rate was £50 per hour for any job that took one mechanic £80 for two and £125 for any task that took three mechanics! 
8O


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Eddie, HEAR HEAR alway get a price before hand,it may well turn out to be a rip off but it could also go the other way,but in both cases you know how much you will pay so you can always go elsewhere.
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Carol, see you have found the 'more emticons' button!

There are good honest dealers and service facilities out there, you have just got to find them unfortunately.

As I have said before, the big boys just want to shift metal, choose a well known, long established independent and dont try and beat him into the ground!

Check the service facilities provided, if they are clean, your van wont get dirty footptrints and the staff will be happy.

Back on topic: Our labour rates are £44 per hour plus VAT, with fixed price habitation and mechanical services.

To answer Russell's question, we have to subsidise warranty labour rates as they dont pay us that, but thats part of the deal being a Main Dealer.

We offer warranty service on all Swift product irrespective of where it was purchased

Peter


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

I would like to say thank you to JCM.
They have been servicing and repairing for me for the last three years on a vehicle purchased from them and laterly on one that wasn't.
It hasn't mattered how complicated the job got I still had great service and never have I felt ripped off.
The only reason they didn't supply my latest vehicle is that Swift don't do an automatic and I now need just that.
Thanks again JCM.
Alec


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Ginamo said:


> I would like to say thank you to JCM.
> They have been servicing and repairing for me for the last three years on a vehicle purchased from them and laterly on one that wasn't.
> It hasn't mattered how complicated the job got I still had great service and never have I felt ripped off.
> The only reason they didn't supply my latest vehicle is that Swift don't do an automatic and I now need just that.
> ...


Thanks for that Alec,

Swift now offer automatic option on the latest models, ask Lawrence or David!!

Regards

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Labour rates*

Hi

Thanks JCMH for the honest reply. I do not know what the industry average is, but, my car was serviced at a cost of £135.00. Labout cost was £79.18 plus VAT, so about £94 all told for labour. The car was with the dealer for about two hours.

I agree with Eddie from Vanbitz though. Does the cost matter if it is QUOTED upfront? The customer then has the choice.

Russell


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't see that all that matters is the cost quoted. Let's not forget that garages for cars, over the years, have come under relentless scrutiny. They created this spotlight for themselves by falling well short of what was expected. A prime complaint has been overcharging for work which most customers - the majority of which aren't mechanics themselves - couldn't judge the value of.

Decent garages, sensing an opportunity, introduced menu-based servicing, but also repairs for common jobs, such as a replacement clutch. My local Mercedes dealership openly displays its hourly rate and how many hours the most common jobs are likely to take. The customer can, therefore, see in advance what the bill is likely to be. If the hourly rate is too high, he/she can go elsewhere.

So, with the market having matured for car servicing and repairs, is it so unreasonable for motorhome dealerships, if asked, to state their hourly rate and the anticipated number of hours it will take, for the various tasks which they've carried out before? Obviously, there are certain jobs which involve the variables of fault-finding, or there will be older vehicles, perhaps with seized components, where fixed-price jobs won't apply.

Shaun


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Shark said:


> So, with the market having matured for car servicing and repairs, is it so unreasonable for motorhome dealerships, if asked, to state their hourly rate and the anticipated number of hours it will take, for the various tasks which they've carried out before? Obviously, there are certain jobs which involve the variables of fault-finding, or there will be older vehicles, perhaps with seized components, where fixed-price jobs won't apply.
> 
> Shaun


Hi Shaun,

Couldnt agree more, we openly display our charges for labour and fixed cost servicing in the reception area.

Regards

Peter


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

For what it is worth, if you take you van onto the continent Servicing is far cheaper than the UK get it done while you are away and save a bomb!


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mmmm glad i spotted this post,as i have been quoted £320.00 for a full service.being a newbie thought this was the going rate.this was from a well known south yorks dealer.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

warrior1690 said:


> Mmmm glad i spotted this post,as i have been quoted £320.00 for a full service.being a newbie thought this was the going rate.this was from a well known south yorks dealer.


Depends on what the 'service' covers, is that mechanical AND habitation inclusive of VAT and parts?

Our charges are:

Habitation £99 plus parts and VAT
Mechanical £135 plus parts and VAT

Regards


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just rang Brownhills for a quote for the Habitation service only £215 + VAT we will do it while you wait. Anyone know anywhere within 50 miles of Staffordshire who will service as I think this is extortion.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Had my Autocruise Habitation service carred out at South Yorkshire Caravans, they are Autocruise agents less than £100.00

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hotpoint call out charge £88 for 10 minutes work.

Businesses have to make profits and we all like to see vehicle well presented (this cost money) we like service bays looking efficient (cost money)

Comes down to do you want to buy with dealer back up or not.

Saying all this there are plenty of pi$$ takers out there who do all industries no good sadly.

Thank you JCM for putting your position so well and it's a shame others wont see that operating your business is costly and businesses are there to make money.

Even back street garages charge £40 an hour plus VAT now.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for that Broom will consider ringing them.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We paid £99 for our habitation service last year on our Lunar Premier.

Not going to advertise but the Dealer was not far from us in St. Leonards, near Battle.

Gina


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

*Habitation service*

Hi

I'm just about getting to the stage where I need to be booking my MH in for its first vehicle and habitation service. It's the first MH I have owned.

I'm interested in the comments so far about charges but wonder with regard to the habitation service whether people are comparing like with like. Do some of those who charge more do more? What did people get done for their money? Having owned a caravan I have experienced some cheap quotes not including a damp check or some appliances are simple turned on and off to check that they function.

I'm just as interested in the "actions required" to carry out the service as well as its cost. If anyone could provide some information on this I would be very grateful. Presumably with a one year old motorhome like mine the manufacturer will have specified exactly what must be done to preserve the warranty conditions.

Graham


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Habitation service*



grahamw said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just about getting to the stage where I need to be booking my MH in for its first vehicle and habitation service. It's the first MH I have owned.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham,

With us we carry out the habitation as specified below, there is no need to go to a Fiat Main Dealer for the mechanical service as most motorhome dealers mechanical workshops can do them.

*Recommended Annual Habitation Service Check*
INTRODUCTION

There is much confusion over the annual habitation service or check for motorhomes, with widely varying prices and standards of work. However a 'standard checklist' is used by many dealers when carrying out this work, but it seems that many owners are not aware of this, or of what checks should be included. We suggest that owners should ask for the 'SMMT Annual Habitation Service Check' to be carried out. Competent owners may wish to use the published checklist when carrying out their own maintenance.

The following guidelines for the checking and servicing of a motorhome's habitation area are taken from the guidance booklet published by the Motorhome Section of the Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders (SMMT) and the Motorhome Division of The National Caravan Council (NCC). They are © SMMT & NCC and reproduced here with their kind permission. We would like to thank them for providing this information and also thank The Motorhome Information Service for their assistance.

The checks do not cover any part of the base vehicle, although there may be minor overlapping (such as tyre pressures, cab seats, internal lights, battery and windows) in a van conversion. The base vehicle must be serviced in accordance with the chassis manufacturer's instructions.

Reference should also be made to:

1. Any owner's manual or equivalent supplied with the vehicle by the motorhome manufacturer.

2 Appliance manufacturers' leaflets.

3. Driver s handbook or equivalent supplied by the chassis manufacturer.

A vehicle is accepted for service at the dealer's discretion.
Any defects, repairs, adjustments, cleaning or lubrication required will be noted on the check list.
The customer's approval will be obtained before any work is done.

Not all of the equipment mentioned in this manual is fitted as standard to every motorhome

Any work carried out following the check, and the sufficiency of the work in the check itself, is subject to the contract between the customer and the dealer. The National Caravan Council (NCC) & SMMT and their member companies are not part of this contract, and accept no liability in contract, tort or otherwise, other than death or personal injury due to negligence on their part.

SECTION 1
BODY MOUNTING

1.1 BODY TO CHASSIS
Examine all fixings retaining the body to the chassis - this may be direct or through a sub-frame.
Where practical, all fittings should be checked to ensure they are all present and correctly secured.

1.2 BODY TO CAB
Examine joint between body and cab for signs of movement and soundness of sealing media.

1 .3 BODY RETENTION (Dismountables)
Check serviceability and tightness of body retaining gear.
Check serviceability of body support struts and mountings.
(Note - whether it will be necessary to demount the body to check the
body supports must be agreed between dealer and customer).

SECTION 2
WINDOWS

2.1 WINDOWS
Check window glazing rubber or sealing for cracks and general condition.
Check for satisfactory opening and closing.
Check fixing of top hinge rail on top hung windows.
Check for good weather seal when window is closed and latched.
Check catches and stays for satisfactory operation.

SECTION 3
DOORS

3.1 EXTERNAL DOORS
Not including base vehicle doors.

3.1.1 SECURITY 
Check that hinges and catches are satisfactory and that, when latched, doors are held securely shut.
Check that keys or internal latches lock the doors correctly. 
Check that any device fitted to hold a door in the open position is satisfactory.

3.1.2 SEALING
Check all door seals for cracking and general condition. Check correct closing to give a weather-tight seal.

3.1.3 CHILDPROOF LOCK
Where a door is fitted with a childproof lock, check that an appropriate warning notice is fixed adjacent to the door.
Appropriate warning notices are available from motorhome manufacturers.

3.2 INTERNAL DOORS

3.2.1 SECURITY
Check that hinges and catches are satisfactory and that, when latched, the door is held securely shut.

3.2.2 SAFETY
Check that any device fitted to hold a door in the closed position can be operated from both sides to open the door in an emergency.

SECTION 4
ATTACHMENTS TO CHASSIS OR UNDERBODY

4.1 CORNER STEADIES
Check that attachments to chassis are secure. Ensure steadies work freely and satisfactorily.
Lubricate screw to ensure correct operation.

4.2 FOLDING/RETRACTABLE STEPS
Check that step pivots are satisfactory and not worn. Check that, when closed, the retaining mechanism holds the step securely. If fitted, check warning device is working.

4.3 UNDERFLOOR WATER TANK MOUNTINGS
Check mounting frames are secure to body. Any fastenings that require releasing to remove the tank should be free of rust and operate freely. (Removal, flushing, cleaning and replacing of tanks will be carried out at the prior request of the customer or will be done subsequently with other work).

4.4 SPARE WHEEL
Remove spare wheel. Check for damage. Check tyre pressure.
Check mounting frame for security to body and for secure retention of
spare wheel.

4.5 WHEELBOXES
Check for damage, corrosion, water seepage, signs of tyre rubbing.

SECTION 5
ATTACHMENT TO BODY EXTERIOR

5 1 ROOF LIGHTS
Check security, general condition, and that sealing has not deteriorated.

5.2 ROOF RACKS AND LADDERS
Check security to body and general condition.
Check roof for damage adjacent to rack.

5.3 MOULDINGS, TRIMS
Check security. Check sealing has not deteriorated (see section 6).

5.4 FLUE TERMINALS, AIR VENTS
Check security. Check sealing has not deteriorated.
Check that these are not blocked.

SECTION 6
INTERNAL

6.1 BODY SEEPAGE CHECK
Examine for moisture/water staining of areas under windows, at side of roof and at corners which could indicate water seepage problems.
A moisture meter should be used where appropriate.

6.2 FURNITURE
Check furniture is securely fixed.
Check door hinges, catches and stays for satisfactory operation.

6.3 DINETTE SEAT/BEDS
Check seat bases for security of fixings and for damage.
Make up beds according to manufacturer's instructions and check for
rigidity and safety.

6.4 UPPER BUNKS
Check there is a secure means of access to upper bunks and that, where applicable, protection against falling out and entrapment is provided.

6.5 CURTAINS/BLINDS/NETS
Check track is secure and curtains draw freely without snagging.
Check blinds and/or nets for correct operation.
Check flyscreens in roof lights and air vents.

6.6 CAB SEATS
Where cab seats form part of the living area and/or bed layout they should be checked for security of attachment, smooth and easy operation of seat slides, swivels and seat back operation.

6.7 FIRE EXTINGUISHERS
Check condition and expiry date. If an extinguisher is not fitted, inform the customer of the advisability of such equipment.

6.8 FIRE BLANKET
Check position (should be near cooker).
If one is not present, inform the customer of the advisability of such equipment.

6.9 ADVICE TO OCCUPIERS WARNING NOTICE
Check presence and condition and advise accordingly
The wording and the layout of the notice should be set out as follows:

ADVICE TO USERS

VENTILATION
NO NOT OBSTRUCT THE VENTILATORS WHICH ARE FITTED; YOUR SAFETY DEPENDS ON THEM

IN CASE OF FIRE
1. GET EVERYONE OUT
2. TURN OFF OUTSIDE GAS VALVE OR OIL VALVE (IF FITTED)
3. DISCONNECT THE MAINS ELECTRICITY SUPPLY
4. RAISE THE ALARM AND CALL THE FIRE BRIGADE
5. TACKLE THE FIRE IF SAFE TO DO SO

FIRE PRECAUTIONS

CHILDREN: DO NOT LEAVE THEM ALONE

MEANS OF ESCAPE: MAKE SURE YOU KNOW THE LOCATION AND OPERATION OF THE EMERGENCY EXITS, KEEP ALL ESCAPE ROUTES CLEAR

COMBUSTIBLE MATERIALS: KEEP THEM CLEAR OF ALL HEATING AND COOKING APPLIANCES

FIRE FIGHTING: PROVIDE, AT LEAST, A 1 KG POWDER FIRE EXTINGUISHER, THAT COMPLIES WITH BS 5423 BY THE MAIN EXIT DOOR, AND A FIRE BLANKET NEXT TO THE COOKER. MAKE YOURSELF FAMILIAR WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS ON YOUR FIRE EXTINGUISHER AND THE FIRE PRECAUTION ARRANGEMENTS ON THE CARAVAN PARK.

6.10 PORTABLE OR OPEN FLAME HEATING EQUIPMENT
Check for its presence. The customer must be advised against its use.

SECTION 7

ELEVATING ROOFS

7.1 LIFTING MECHANISM
Gas struts or spring struts should be checked for corrosion (particularly on the piston rods of gas struts), smooth operation when operating roof up and down and to ensure that they support the roof when fully up. Check attachment points of struts to body and roof.

7.2 CANVAS SIDE WALLS
Check for satisfactory attachment to body and roof.
Check for splits or holes, particularly at fold lines.
Check that the canvas stows satisfactorily when roof is lowered.
(A waterproofing check will be done at the prior request of the
customer).

7.3 SOLID SIDE WALL
Check sides and end panels fold up and down correctly, that they seal against each other where appropriate and that retaining mechanisms are satisfactory.
Check all hinges for security and freedom from strain.

7.4 LOCKING OF ROOF
It is important to ensure that when the roof is in the travelling position, it is safely and positively locked down. Any locking retaining mechanism should be carefully examined.

SECTION 8
GAS SYSTEMS

8.1 CYLINDERS AND REGULATORS
Establish that the cylinders and regulators are compatible. Butane (blue) cylinders should have a regulator stamped with the pressure 11" WG (28 m bar) and propane (red) cylinders should be stamped 14" WG (37 m bar). Check that the regulator is controlling the gas to the correct pressure for the type of cylinder fitted.
Check cylinder compartment vents and gas drop hole in the floor are free from obstruction.
Check seals on internal doors. 
8.2 HOSE AND PIPING
Check any flexible hose is of an approved type. Check its condition and for any evidence of cracking.
Check piping for condition, damage and correct support.
Carry out an overall leak test.

8.3 APPLIANCES
In general, the checking of gas appliances can be divided into the following:

1. Cleaning 4. Flues 
2. Operation of controls 5. Flame failure device 
3. Correct flame structure 6. Security

8.3.1 CLEANING
Where appropriate, remove cover(s) to gain access to heat exchanger.
Clean away any fluff or foreign matter. Reassemble and test.
Clean flame viewing window.

8.3.2 CONTROLS
Check that all knobs etc. work smoothly and are secure on their spindles.
If gas taps require greasing to ease stiffness, use only approved LPG grease.
Check that appliances can be brought into service using the normal controls.

8.3.3 CORRECT FLAME STRUCTURE
Check that all pilot flames burn quietly and clearly.

Refrigerator: With the refrigerator gas control turned to maximum, the colour of the flame should be predominantly blue.
Instantaneous Water Heating: The main burner flame should be of even height and blue in colour. A flame burning yellow will allow sooting to occur.

Ovens: The oven flame should burn quietly and be of even height, mainly blue/green in colour. If the gas is propane, the flame will normally develop yellow tips as the burner heats up. If the gas is butane, a small amount of yellow tipping will be seen immediately after lighting, increasing as the burner heats up.

Grill Burners: It is normal for the flames on this type of burner to develop yellow tips as it heats up, particularly on butane.

General: A flame lifting away from the burners is an indication of too high a pressure, although it may happen with grill burners whilst the frets are heating up.
A yellow flame will cause sooting and is an indication of too low a pressure.
Providing the regulator and piping have been checked and found satisfactory the above faults should not appear.

8.3.4 FLUES
Flues should be examined for security of fixing and for correct attachment to appliances and flue terminals. They should be free from damage and corrosion.
Check for leakage of flue gases into the vehicle.

8.3.5 FLAME FAILURE DEVICE (FFD)
Where fitted, the FFD should be checked to ensure satisfactory operation. After the appliance has been successfully checked, allow time for the thermocouple to cool.
Attempt to relight the appliance by turning it on without pushing in the gas control knob. (Do not override the FFD). If appliance does not light, FFD is satisfactory.

8.3.6 SECURITY
Check appliance is securely fixed to the vehicle/furniture and will be free from rattles. Where applicable, check that water pipes are satisfactorily attached with no sign of leakage

8.3.7 PROTECTION OF ADJACENT SURFACES
Check that surfaces adjacent to open flame cooking appliances have adequate protection.

8.3.8 INSPECTIONS
It is recommended that inspections are carried out by a qualified fitter
trained to, for example, CORGI (Confederation of Registered Gas Installers) or Calor standards.

SECTION 9
WATER SYSTEM
Before operating the water system, a visual check of the following items may show up an obvious leak source.

9.1 FRESH WATER TANK CONTAINER
Check condition, fill tank and check for leaks.
Check the external filter and filter pipe to tank.
Check for satisfactory venting.
Check condition and presence of filter cap.

9.2 WASTE WATER TANK
Check drain tap is clear and working.
Check condition and presence of drain hose. (The water tank will be drained, flushed, cleaned and charged with a measure of toilet fluid/disinfectant at the prior request of the customer.

9.3 FILTER PUMP
When applicable, remove filter and replace.
Check the in-line pump for security and condition. Remove the
submersible pump from tank, check condition.
Check pump inlet and outlet are clear and not obstructed.
Check delivery hose and electric cable are secure and satisfactory

Operate pump. Check all piping for leaks.
Operate taps and shower. If a hot water system is fitted, it can be checked for leaks etc. using cold water.
(Note - Aerated water from tap could be due to a leak on the suction side of the pump).

With water running through the drain pipes, check for leaks and satisfactory draining of water from sinks etc.

9.6 . COUPLINGS AND FLUIDS.
Check that the appropriate markings are used - blue for fresh water, grey for waste water. Ensure a sealing off cover is supplied for each coupling. Check that filler positions are designated "petrol", "diesel", or "water" as appropriate.

9.7 TOILET WASTE TANK
Check that any fixed tank intended to receive discharge from a toilet is fitted with either a level or full indicator.

SECTION 10
ELECTRICAL SYSTEMS

10.1 EXTRA LOW VOLTAGE 12 VOLTS (excluding vehicle)

10.1.1 BATTERY/IES
Check battery/ies for condition.
Check connections, wires, fuses and relays appertaining to the habitation electrics.

10.1.2 WIRING
Examine all visible wiring.
Check all connections and joints are sound and satisfactory

10.1.3 FUSES/FUSE HOLDERS
Ensure that fuses and fuse holders used to protect the habitation electrics are satisfactory and that fuse ratings are compatible with the circuit appliances being protected.

10.1.4 APPLIANCES
Inspect all appliances for damage, signs of overheating and secure fixing
Function test all appliances.

10.2 MAINS 230 VOLT SYSTEM
It is recommended that the inspection and certification of the 230 volt system be carried out by a qualified electrician who is an approved contractor of the NICEIC (National Inspection Council for Electrical Installation Contracting) or in membership of the Electrical Contractors Association.

SECTION 11
VENTILATION

11.1 HIGH LEVEL
Check all high level ventilators, including roof lights, are free from obstruction and allow a free flow of air.

11.2 LOW LEVEL
Check all low level ventilators are free from obstruction and allow a free flow of air.
If the ventilator is manually adjustable then ensure mechanism is free and operating correctly

© SMMT & NCC


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Peter

That is a very good listing of what should be covered and makes the charge seem quite reasonable for the work involved. :wink: 

Might be worth posting in the download area for future access.

regards

Ed


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Whilst I find the list most encouraging it could be cut by around 50% if you removed the duplication or should I say simplified it section 3 on doors goes on and on and all that is required checking is that they open, close and lock correctly.As for the warning notices anyone had a failure on that. :lol:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi thats a long list :lol: & me thinks a load of tosh.Surly you know if the doors / windows open & close- lights etc work? the mot will take care of the chassis bit. Then you must know if everything else works?The gas check may prove worthwhile but again is it working OK?
If it makes you happy to spend £100 plus for someone to confirm what you probably already know,good on yer :lol: 
terry
Habitation checks are for your Peace of mind!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

maddie said:


> Hi thats a long list :lol: & me thinks a load of tosh.Surly you know if the doors / windows open & close- lights etc work? the mot will take care of the chassis bit. Then you must know if everything else works?The gas check may prove worthwhile but again is it working OK?
> If it makes you happy to spend £100 plus for someone to confirm what you probably already know,good on yer :lol:
> terry
> Habitation checks are for your Peace of mind!


Man asked, I gave him the official list, yes there may well be duplication and obvious things, but at the end of the day, that is what it consists off.

Dont forget *YOU BUILT* you van and know it intimately, 99.9% of the others did not.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Peter it is a lovely list I hope you C/P it as it must have took a lot of typing :lol: unless you are selling your van I personaly -(as you say I know it itermitly-)think everyone will know what is wrong and can only provide re assurance to the buyer.H/C maybe a good idea for those who do not use the van often?
terry


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I may be missing the point here but what has how often you use your van to do with the fact your warranty will be invalid if you do not pay an extortionate charge for a habitation check each year. Obviously Peter having seen your charge I would have no problems.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

maddie said:


> Hi Peter it is a lovely list I hope you C/P it as it must have took a lot of typing :lol: unless you are selling your van I personaly -(as you say I know it itermitly-)think everyone will know what is wrong and can only provide re assurance to the buyer.H/C maybe a good idea for those who do not use the van often?
> terry


Much as I like you lot, no way would I have typed it! :roll:


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Peter

Thanks for the very comprehensive reply. It's a very useful insight into judging value for money. I have sent you a PM for some "commercial" detail.

Graham


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Of course, once you find a reputable, knowledable, friendly and cost-efficient service centre, that is where you advance plan for servicing.

In the USA, we use our manufacturer, Featherlite, who always provides a written estimate that they cannot exceed without your approval and who post a service rate of USD 99 per hour. Since they have been doing this for years, their quotes are always right on unless the unexpected is encountered. They also have a good stock of parts, but will check parts and team resource availablilty before scheduling a job. This is the only way it should be done.

While traveling, servicing can be a problem for a variety of reasons and you can meet both great (like Karl at KJS or Itchy Feet) and unsavoury companies or characters (not met any so far). We then depend upon this (free) site for reference:

www.rvservicereviews.com

Incidentally, we also use a like reference site for campgrounds, also free:

www.rvparkreviews.com

I think sites like the above (please take a browse) are essential to the development of the rv community, just like forums, and should they not exist freely in Europe, then someone or group should take a lead in this effort.


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

This has been an interesting thread to follow!!

Perhaps in recent years, expectations have exceeded pockets!

We want to pay less for more and when we don't get that we whinge like heck! 

Although in some cases justifiably so! I recently changed broadband supplier to Sky and it took them from the 21st Dec to the 16th Jan, I only pay £5 per month for the service, I still had high expectations of being online within the 3 day window given, and when it wasn't, I moaned like billi-o daily!

I wonder how many of those that moan about the high costs associated with day to day living have ever worked for themselves or employed staff.

I have been employed, I have managed staff, I have dealt with paying and non paying customers and I am now self employed.

How should I value my time and skills?

Perhaps if we stood back and asked "Can I do it myself? What if I screw it up? How much will it cost to put right?

I've always preferred getting some-one to DI4Y to DIY!

Just my thoughts and opinion for what they're worth


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Russell, JohnsCrossMotorHomes could give us an answer to this one :lol: he may also tell us how much mark-up they put on a NEW m/h say cost to them £26,000 cost to public £31,000 that way everyone will know how much to Bargain :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Now see what you've all gone and done. Poor lad; go and have a lie down!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

However, having had herself blow a radiator on our Fraud Maverick yesterday lunchtime and having picked it up repaired today lunchtime with a £60 charge for fitting a new one compared with a quote of twice that amount from a national chain of garages you can seen why there is so much scepticism about.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

-Just read this lot. I thought I was the last person on the site/earth who had seen the service checklist. After having been spooked for months about the 'habitation check', I finally downloaded it from the internet.
I'm not too well, female and my background isn't in engineering/mechanics/plumbing or welding. I can just about reach into the gas locker on a 'good' day. - So I was damned glad that there was a list that I could work through and do small bits myself to save money. I couldn't give a toss that it repeats itself, in fact that helped penetrate the fog.
Even though I tried to do small bits myself, TUI at Bawtry (at modest end of cost, looking at other quotes) tidied up my efforts and serviced/mended my van like a nurse looking for 'nits' on her own child.
AND they found my duff doorhandle that I thought only I knew about. With loads of advice for future preventative stuff too.
Can't believe the disparity of hourly and servicing rates listed on this thread - was very grateful for the postings available to search on here last year, or I would have been well ripped off!!!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh this was such good timing, going today to pick our van up having dropped it off last weekend to have some warranty work done. We have had it 12 months in February so decided to have the hab check done at the same time. 

It is with Geoff Cox in Derby and I am sure it was going to be just over £100 he quoted but we shall see later today. Just printed off the list for me to go over when we get there so thanks for that JCM and also made a note of all the different prices quoted so I can take that with me too.

What would I do without you lot on board, thanks very much  

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Picked van up £105 including VAT, done a great check and fixed all that needed it, even managed to get the water pump to quieten down too. 

Lovely place to visit , great cake and coffee and the whole team there even the young school boy car washer has time for you. 

We worried initially that it was a long way to go for checks and repairs but have to say it is well worth it for the care and attention given to everything by them at Geoff Cox. 

Mandy


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

This thread is an eye-opener for the industry. It may not have been intended, but it seems that too many people are looking for services, but are not willing to pay the cost. If you want good after sales service, then it cannot be obtained on the cheap. The list provided by JCM was comprehensive, and someone comment that it contained duplication and some items not required by them, but, you can guarantee that someone on another day would come on here complaining that a dealership had cut corners and not done a proper job. How do they win? They are also required to guarantee their work, and going by some threads provide a goodwill guarantee for those that wish to claim outside the warranty period. I don't advocate ripping people off, but they do need to cover the costs.

Most MH's are based on a Fiat base, so it is easy to find out the cost of that part of a service. I run a Ducatto, and my services at the Fiat main dealer is alway above £200.

I was asked to do a cabinet-making job last week, and when I priced it I was told that my labour charge was too high. I had quoted the hourly rate that would give me an annual salary of £25,000 a year and this from a solicitor that charges out at £200 an hour. Looking for a competitive deal is one thing, but expecting something for nothing is just not possible if the business is to continue. As I told the potential customer, he should look elsewhere to get his job done, as I was no longer interested.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Freetochat said:


> This thread is an eye-opener for the industry. It may not have been intended, but it seems that too many people are looking for services, but are not willing to pay the cost. If you want good after sales service, then it cannot be obtained on the cheap. The list provided by JCM was comprehensive, and someone comment that it contained duplication and some items not required by them, but, you can guarantee that someone on another day would come on here complaining that a dealership had cut corners and not done a proper job. How do they win? They are also required to guarantee their work, and going by some threads provide a goodwill guarantee for those that wish to claim outside the warranty period. I don't advocate ripping people off, but they do need to cover the costs.
> 
> Most MH's are based on a Fiat base, so it is easy to find out the cost of that part of a service. I run a Ducatto, and my services at the Fiat main dealer is alway above £200.
> 
> I was asked to do a cabinet-making job last week, and when I priced it I was told that my labour charge was too high. I had quoted the hourly rate that would give me an annual salary of £25,000 a year and this from a solicitor that charges out at £200 an hour. Looking for a competitive deal is one thing, but expecting something for nothing is just not possible if the business is to continue. As I told the potential customer, he should look elsewhere to get his job done, as I was no longer interested.


My sentiments excactly, well done.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

someone comment that it contained duplication and some items not required by them, 
It was miserable me who made the comment,only to point out that there were in a number of jobs that one line (for example) of ensure that a door opens and shuts correctly would suffice where as the list broke it down into a number of jobs. With regards to cost first to agree with you that you have got to pay. My problem is the great difference in charges varying between £90 and £215 + VAT.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> someone comment that it contained duplication and some items not required by them,
> It was miserable me who made the comment,only to point out that there were in a number of jobs that one line (for example) of ensure that a door opens and shuts correctly would suffice where as the list broke it down into a number of jobs. With regards to cost first to agree with you that you have got to pay. My problem is the great difference in charges varying between £90 and £215 + VAT.


Sorry, hope I didn't offend, but was using an example that to some it would be duplication, but if excluded it may be seen by others as cutting corners. £90 to £215 is a big difference, a choice to be made. Can the job be done for £90, if so fine, but are corners being cut to get the price that low, I don't know.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes but now thanks to JCM you now have a list to tick off what has been done
terry


----------

